# How is Swinford or Foxford, Co Mayo doing at the moment?



## podd (1 Jan 2007)

Is there much in the way of investment going into either Swinford or Foxford towns in Co. Mayo at the moment.


----------



## baby_tooth (1 Jan 2007)

podd said:


> Is there much in the way of investment going into either Swinford or Foxford towns in Co. Mayo at the moment.
> 
> Have property prices changed much over the last year in either of these towns?



  don't think we are allowed to talk about property prices anymore on this site..


----------



## Avns1s (1 Jan 2007)

podd said:


> Is there much in the way of investment going into either Swinford or Foxford towns in Co. Mayo at the moment.


 
What kind of investment?


----------



## podd (1 Jan 2007)

Avns1s said:


> What kind of investment?


Residential property wise

Was wondering if it's these towns are doing the same as some places around Co. Cavan where the market/prices are very "slow" and not moving much.

Are these towns doing something similar, or are they quite quiet over the last year?


----------



## Avns1s (1 Jan 2007)

Both towns would have a reasonable degree of development going on at the moment. Top class properties can get good prices too but the standard property types would not move rapidly in value.


----------



## Bgirl (1 Jan 2007)

don't know wht development Avns1s means as regards Foxford or Swinford - both towns are too near Castlebar where most of the development in Mayo is going on.


----------



## Avns1s (1 Jan 2007)

podd said:


> Residential property wise


 
So you know what I was referring to bgirl.


----------



## podd (2 Jan 2007)

Would Swinford generally be regarded as being the safer bet to invest in since it's a bigger town than Foxford and it's on the main Castlebar to Sligo road?


----------



## markowitzman (2 Jan 2007)

Depends really what you are investing in. Foxford more tourist potential whereas swinford better retail.


----------



## podd (2 Jan 2007)

markowitzman said:


> Depends really what you are investing in.


Residential property


----------



## markowitzman (2 Jan 2007)

huge amount of new residential in foxford and are selling slowly.
swinford sell quicker due to lack of supply.
foxford commercially is undergoing a lot of change and there are quite a number of older residential one off houses within walking distance of the town that could have commercial potential within the near future.
If you are interested in new build semi d 3-4 bed  I think swinford would be better.
If foxford grabs your fancy I would buy with view of lough conn so you would have potential for holiday let also as well as long term let. One off houses with lake views have the best resale potential with the limited planning permissions now given. For that reason I think they are the best bet from both a rental and cap appreciation perspective.


----------



## podd (2 Jan 2007)

Does anyone know if any well known stores planning on building a store in Swinford?


----------



## pjbrady1 (4 Jan 2007)

I doubt if larger stores would open near Swinford. Swinford/Foxford have a long tradition of shopping in Castlebar and Ballina. The remainder is picked up by the small local stores. So a large store would have to purchase land/get permission to setup a store. Then only take a share of the local trade. Local stores would object strongly to a local store setting up.

As regards property investment, property in Foxford is moving extremely slowly, there is a large amount of property for sale. Swinford would not have as much oversupply.
Not sure any of them a red hot investment.


----------



## Raskolnikov (5 Jan 2007)

Like as been said already, the only significant development in Mayo is in Castlebar (Westport seems to be doing ok on the tourist front too though).


----------



## podd (5 Jan 2007)

*Tubbercurry or Swinford (Co.Sligo/Co.Mayo) for Residential Investment*

Thanks for the replies

Any opinions of the benefits of investing in residential property in Tubbercurry as opposed to Swinford...?

 Tubbercurry is on the main Galway to Sligo road and is within commuting distance of Sligo.

I wonder how each of these two towns compare for the saturation of recently built property, and the prospects for future capital growth?

Would Tubbercurry be considered a good place to invest?  Are there any plans by any large retail stores to open a retail store in Tubbercurry?


----------

